# Looking to get tag labels made...anyone know where?



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey guys, Currently Ive been screen printing labels in the tagless shirts with for the company I supply. I would like to avoid buying shirts for just them and screen printing them all at once. Im looking to have heat transfers made up so I can just press them in at the same time I cure the ink after the shirt comes off the DTG...can anyone point me into the right direction? Thanks, Nick


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

So are you looking for woven labels with an adhesive backing, or plastisol transfers for a screenprinted label look?


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Im going for the screen printed look


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t20402.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3770.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html
Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have called several places but they either want a ridiculas price to print these out for me or there is no real solution for printing on light and dark shirts if I screen print them myself. I dont understand why you cannot print on darker colored shirts, or can you and I was just miss informed?


----------

